# 2 in 1 (slibgshot & slingbow)



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Although the comment is in Polish but a picture is worth a thousand words - a pleasant viewing


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah there are many slingshot/slingbows out there,nice one


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very Interesting Kooniu! -- Tex


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool.. every good idea..


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

you live in a nice place i like the view


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow! I love it!


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

That is one heck of a slingshot-great shot with the arrow mate.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

kooniu said:


> Although the comment is in Polish but a picture is worth a thousand words - a pleasant viewing


Now I am having a "head slapping moment". What a simple, brilliant idea. This is NOT just another slingbow. It is a real combination slingshot and slingbow, using the same bands for both. And if you want to shorten the bands even more for the slingbow, you just give them a couple of extra twists before putting the pouch on the handle. No need to have two separate rigs ... one rig does it all. My only concern is tube life, with the tubes being stretched through the loops. But in spite of that concern (and I am not sure how serious it is) this is a very, very clever idea!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Interesting for sure! Accomplishes the same thing I was after in designing the X FACTOR.
Well done!


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

Really great idea. I like that! Thats what i call an invention!


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words. I'm glad you liked the idea. I do not know how willthe tension strength in this system but the idea is new and needs to be checked.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I wonder what the loops are made of?
Those tubes look pretty burly, I bet they can take the abuse.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like the idea, it's brilliant.


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

M_J said:


> I wonder what the loops are made of?
> Those tubes look pretty burly, I bet they can take the abuse.


The loops I made from paracord , possible that can damage the rubber ....I hope not. ( If so, I plan to wear an plastictube loops)


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Now that is genius so simple versatile and still remains pocketable .

cool

LGD


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Kooniu,
This is a very brilliant idea. I am really amazed what you have brought. It is simple and at the same time practical to use. Just a great comination to quick use the same slingshot for two very different shots. Saludos desde Mexico, D.F


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

How very clever! Simple, effective, and still pocketable- love it!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is great. After the video I found myself laughing in amusement of the simplicity and genius of it all.


----------

